# transferring local unions



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

iprovidevolts said:


> I use to be a member of my local union when i very first started as an apprentice. I only worked union for about 6 months. I didn't understand what a union was as I was very young and obviously inexperienced in the trade. My question is I am now a licensed journeyman with 7 years experience and would really like to join the union for good. I live in a different city now and didn't know since it had been so long if I could just go down to local hall and join or if I needed to transfer from the other hall. How do they know if I was previously a member or not anyways? Thanks for the advice.


Go to the local union in your area, speak with their organizer and explain your said situation and your credentials. I am sure you will be given another test for the local and your name will be brought before the floor after its went before the eboard and no out standing debt to any other local. The best of luck and if I can help please feel free to ask.


----------

